# Chronic Kidney Disease Education



## dee1750 (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone started billing for this service now reimbursable by Medicare 2010? My question is, do you have a form used for the patients to sign? or do you list their names/topic of discussion & bill the service? Any help to begin billing will be helpful.


----------

